# How to build a deer stand



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope this works!

http://home.windstream.net/tomf42344/


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the plans Dale


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

that is awesome!!!!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats a good one!..sure looks like a comfortable way to hunt.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow. ******* wonders never cease! Awesome......


----------

